# Commercial must have tools



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mdelectrician said:


> Residential electrician for 6 years and have just got a new commerical Job. Was wondering what are must have tools you carry in your bags you wear. Please include Sizes/Bits/Hand Tools and anything else useful you use on daily bases.


Better off just going with what you have and see what the other guys have or just ask your boss on day 1...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Mdelectrician said:


> Residential electrician for 6 years and have just got a new commerical Job. Was wondering what are must have tools you carry in your bags you wear. Please include Sizes/Bits/Hand Tools and anything else useful you use on daily bases.


Uni bit ,Rotosplits if it is an MC cable job ,channelocks but most of the resi tools are the same


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Nut drivers,

5/16", 3/8", 7/16" and occasionally 1/2"

Holding screw driver


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Aren't there commercial guys who work with channelocks, a screwdriver, and pliers? :laughing:


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Aren't there commercial guys who work with channelocks, a screwdriver, and pliers? :laughing:


Yes if running conduit.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Aren't there commercial guys who work with channelocks, a screwdriver, and pliers? :laughing:


I worked with two guys over the years and swore to those and only those, oh and a broken folding rule. Not only were they hacks the both were asses.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

What kind of commercial are you going to be doing?

Here's some stuff that someone is always missing
Level w/ good magnets ie. Checkpoint, Greenlee, klien
10" channel locks
Nut drivers
Sharpies, pens, pencils
Roto split (you can get by with dikes)
Drill if your company requires it


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Buy long pants, real workboots not sneakers, carry a pocket notebook and pen or pencil. Put an ugly's into your bag. A magnetic bending level. A wooden folding ruler. A pencil *and* a sharpie, depending on which one of us your are going to be working with now..........


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

What is the benefit of using a folding rule over a tape measure? I've never actually seen anyone use one


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> I worked with a two guys over the years and swore to those and only those, oh and a broken folding rule. Not only were they hacks the both were asses.


Yeah, I think any electrician with only that basic tool kit is the type that hides or finds a place to sleep on the job all day.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> A magnetic bending level. .


:blink:

A wot?


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Celtic said:


> :blink:
> 
> A wot?


Its a level designed for bending pipe


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> Its a level designed for bending pipe



If it isn't a protractor, I have no idea what you ppl are talking about.










A "magnetic bending level" is a foreign term to me


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Buy long pants, real workboots not sneakers, carry a pocket notebook and pen or pencil. Put an ugly's into your bag. A magnetic bending level. A wooden folding ruler. A pencil *and* a sharpie, depending on *which one of us your are going to be working with now*..........



:blink:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Yeah, I think any electrician with only that basic tool kit is the type that hides or finds a place to sleep on the job all day.


Then you have the guys with 3 tool boxes, a bucket and a canvas bag, always digging for something.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

Get a 30' fat max tape measure. Don't forget hammer and hacksaw.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

freeagnt54 said:


> What is the benefit of using a folding rule over a tape measure? I've never actually seen anyone use one


Here is a thread about it.:thumbsup:

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/folding-rulers-its-uses-advantages-please-3625/


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

brian john said:


> Then you have the guys with 3 tool boxes, a bucket and a canvas bag, always digging for something.


I've worked with both types. I worked with one guy who had a 4 piece tool kit - 2 screwdrivers with the blades chipped off, a pair of pliers that was so dull it barely cut copper, and a utility knife. He was also a crack head and alky, not surprisingly.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Celtic said:


> If it isn't a protractor, I have no idea what you ppl are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I'm not sure if you're serious, but ill play along...:laughing:

http://pdpinc.net/ultra-pro-mini-mag-level.html


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

freeagnt54 said:


> Lol I'm not sure if you're serious, but ill play along...:laughing:
> 
> http://pdpinc.net/ultra-pro-mini-mag-level.html


I've got a greenlee one like that but it has 4 viles in it. I just call it my level.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> Lol I'm not sure if you're serious, but ill play along...:laughing:
> 
> http://pdpinc.net/ultra-pro-mini-mag-level.html


I am serious.

A "magnetic bending level" is a term I have never heard used in the trade.

I have heard of a no-dog level









...own it.

I have heard of custom vial no-dog levels









..owned it...got stolen/lost 

Replaced that with a magnetic bubble level










...and I also have a couple of flavors of the Ultra Mag:









A "magnetic bending level" conjures images of a level that actually bends or folds like a stick ruler :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

It uses electro magnetic force to bend pipe automatically.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

347sparky said:


> I've got a greenlee one like that but it has 4 viles in it. I just call it my level.


As do I, but if I were referring some to buy a level for running pipe, I would tell them to consider getting an "electricians level" or "conduit level". Some guys show up with framing levels or those torpedo levels with a refrigerator magnets on the bottom, which is fine if that's all you can afford but it's not ideal.

Edit: I don't refer to my level or any level as a magnetic bending level, I think he was just describing it


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chewy said:


> It uses electro magnetic force to bend pipe automatically.


Hot damn! :notworthy:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

347sparky said:


> I've got a greenlee one like that but it has 4 viles in it. I just call it my level.


Any of them is simply called my "bubble".


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Mdelectrician said:


> Residential electrician for 6 years and have just got a new commerical Job. Was wondering what are must have tools you carry in your bags you wear. Please include Sizes/Bits/Hand Tools and anything else useful you use on daily bases.


I carry a canvas klein bag with a small assortment of wrenches and allen keys. I would add a small square or a combo square to some of the other fine suggestions. A conduit reaming screwdriver and a #1 and #2 robertsons ( square tip ) screwdriver. A good awl for aligning things and a centerpunch to make drilling metal easier.

Personally I like a wooden folding ruler - for me it works out better for laying out panel and trough work and for marking pipe to be bent. I pair that with a 16 foot fat max tape measure - anything bigger is just a waste.

Your best bet is to get on the job and work out what works for you and enjoy the change of scenery.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mdelectrician (Nov 16, 2011)

thanks for the replies! Miss doing service work where i did not have to wear bags 24/7. You guys have come up with a good list for me. Seems like you need alot more tools than residential. Girlfriend will just have to deal with me shopping for tools at home depot all the time :shifty:


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

9/16" speed wrench. If you find yourself dropping in tray or building racks it will help you keep your sanity.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a folding ruler to help me find angles I need to pipe that aren't readily apparent (45, 90) 

I'm not the best eye-baller so I open up the ruler to match the angle I need to bend, bring it next to the bender still in shape, and match it. Instant match, no headaches


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> Buy long pants, real workboots not sneakers, carry a pocket notebook and pen or pencil. Put an ugly's into your bag. A magnetic bending level. A wooden folding ruler. A pencil *and* a sharpie, depending on which one of us your are going to be working with now..........


We're not allowed to _not_ wear long pants or below-ankle boots up here.

I'm sure lots of hack companies do, but they'll have to bail if the Ministry of Labour comes on site.


----------



## Flectric (Nov 19, 2011)

A few things to get as money allows, 

Conduit reamer with fitting screwdriver 
A quality clamp meter that allows up to 400amp testing
460 and 480 channellocks
Quality gloves with dexterity
Hearing protection if company doesn't provide

(I found very useful once produced but not at all mandatory) is ratcheting open ended wrench

Fluke digital distance meter ( if your going to do estimates )

A pressure sodium/metal halide bulb tester 

megaohmeter ( cheap one by superco works great for testing motors )


----------



## jsavella (Mar 29, 2010)

Steel stud punch.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

Why stop there? Buy a GMC Savana for your bucket too.


----------



## JStan131 (Aug 16, 2013)

Can I test a metal halide bulb with an ohmeter?


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

347sparky said:


> I've got a greenlee one like that but it has 4 viles in it. I just call it my level.


Careful with them, drop em once and the brass set screw breaks off!


----------



## mattd88 (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned tin snips. I use mine daily.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

No one mentioned conduit benders


----------



## PrimalScreamer (Aug 15, 2013)

mattd88 said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned tin snips. I use mine daily.


Yes Snips for sure!!!!! I have to hand over my snips to a fellow coworker multiple times a day, plus seeing him struggle cutting flex with his dikes his heartbreaking.


----------



## PrimalScreamer (Aug 15, 2013)

heavysparky said:


> No one mentioned conduit benders


If you aren't supplied with any conduit benders, you are working for the wrong employer.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

a 1 3/4" SDS combination Hammer... Rod driver, chisel bit and a 1" + -spiral bit. Like D25602K

a Bull Dog with the same will get there but the larger equiptment is smoother.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

PrimalScreamer said:


> If you aren't supplied with any conduit benders, you are working for the wrong employer.


Agree Someone mentioned employee provided benders in another thread


----------



## VTL Sparky (Aug 14, 2013)

Every apprentice should bring his own 881 bender to the job.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Celtic said:


> I am serious.
> 
> A "magnetic bending level" is a term I have never heard used in the trade.
> 
> ...


 
I just got that little small one bubble level made by Klein, You guys like this one, or should I get one with multiple angle bubbles ? Guy on a job had a nice 4" one with a protractor on it, don't know what name it was. My old one is like a toy plastic one that comes free with a set of tools :laughing:


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> Uni bit ,Rotosplits if it is an MC cable job ,channelocks but most of the resi tools are the same


Why would an employee supply a consumable like a uni-bit?


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Why would an employee supply a consumable like a uni-bit?


I bought my own along with benders. I also want to step out on my own one day though, and I get more $ because of my tools.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

bml215 said:


> I bought my own along with benders. I also want to step out on my own one day though, and I get more $ because of my tools.


Spin it any way you want, if you are supplying anything but durable hand tools your subsidizing your employers business costs.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

butcher733 said:


> Spin it any way you want, if you are supplying anything but durable hand tools your subsidizing your employers business costs.


It took me years to finally come around to this same realization. If the company can't afford hole saws, sawzall blades, etc, they probably are just barely sneaking by.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> Spin it any way you want, if you are supplying anything but durable hand tools your subsidizing your employers business costs.


I disagree with you. Yes in the short sense I am lowing his buisness cost. In turn I receive a higher base pay, and tool allowance (even if I don't use them regularly). I started the job the highest paid person there, I don't get my ass chewed out like the guy who has been there a lot longer then me (and making less), I would be one of the last ppl laid off if times got rough, I'll write off those tools in my taxes, and they come with me wherever I go. 

I had the means to buy them, and they make my life easier.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> It took me years to finally come around to this same realization. If the company can't afford hole saws, sawzall blades, etc, they probably are just barely sneaking by.


They do buy sawzall blades and hole saws, ect.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Do most companies consider Unibits and carbide cutters consumables? I could see an employer supplying hole saws and saying "if you want something different it's on you". I'm not sure it's an employers obligation to supply the spendiest and highest rate bits around. Even at my place they only supplied Unibits for the longest time. Then a couple of us brought in our personal carbide bits and once it was obvious they were a better fit for us we were supplied them from there on

I could see a small shop not wanting to go all out for the Cadillac carbide set when the basic hole saw kit would do the same thing


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A screwdriver and channelocks.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

mdelectrician said:


> residential electrician for 6 years and have just got a new commerical job. Was wondering what are must have tools you carry in your bags you wear. Please include sizes/bits/hand tools and anything else useful you use on daily bases.


11-1


----------



## fanelle (Nov 27, 2011)

At my job if you bring a consumable in of your own for a job the company will replace it once it needs to be.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

fanelle said:


> At my job if you bring a consumable in of your own for a job the company will replace it once it needs to be.


Boss bought everyone paddle bits last week.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bml215 said:


> Boss bought everyone paddle bits last week.


Merry Christmas :laughing:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

A chalk line can be helpful a few times a week. I use it to mock up pipe runs and as a plumb bob for all thread.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

chewy said:


> Merry Christmas :laughing:


No I got a company hoodie, and 2 company shirts for Christmas lol


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

bml215 said:


> No I got a company hoodie, and 2 company shirts for Christmas lol


----------



## madbubba (Sep 1, 2013)

My company will buy/ supply everything other than the basic hand tools. If you buy your impact/ hammerdrill ext.. the first time. They will buy you new ones if you stick with the company.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

bml215 said:


> I disagree with you. Yes in the short sense I am lowing his buisness cost. In turn I receive a higher base pay, and tool allowance (even if I don't use them regularly). I started the job the highest paid person there, I don't get my ass chewed out like the guy who has been there a lot longer then me (and making less), I would be one of the last ppl laid off if times got rough, I'll write off those tools in my taxes, and they come with me wherever I go.
> 
> I had the means to buy them, and they make my life easier.


If he pays for the tools you buy then it is not a subsidy on your part.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> If he pays for the tools you buy then it is not a subsidy on your part.


He didn't. Only paddle bits. 

Benders rotohammer ext cords unibits sawzall band saw hyd knockout ect ect was all me. 

Onto the next contractor now lol


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

bml215 said:


> He didn't. Only paddle bits.
> 
> Benders rotohammer ext cords unibits sawzall band saw hyd knockout ect ect was all me.
> 
> Onto the next contractor now lol


I feel that you are supplying too much in the way of equipment for you employer at your own expense. If you get hired on with somebody else I would recommend leaving those tools at home.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Meh, I like to have my own benders. I actually use the chart on the handle, GBs don't have the charts and the benders in the gang box are often illegible.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> I feel that you are supplying too much in the way of equipment for you employer at your own expense. If you get hired on with somebody else I would recommend leaving those tools at home.


Can you explain. I know its putting wear on my tools, but are there any other negatives I'm not taking into consideration?


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

brian john said:


> Then you have the guys with 3 tool boxes, a bucket and a canvas bag, always digging for something.


That used to be me but I've worked hard to tighten up ship. Can't believe I used to keep one of those locknut tightening pliers in my kit... :whistling2: 

But in all honesty AV and data do often require a lot of extra test equipment... do you guys label and certify every drop? For me the advantage is that I can prove when a carpenter comes along after and nails through a digital cable... makes finger pointing kinda redundant.


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

bml215 said:


> Can you explain. I know its putting wear on my tools, but are there any other negatives I'm not taking into consideration?


-The cost to your wallet
-Does employer replace/repair your power tools when needed?
-Not making friends with any of your co workers by providing your own hydraulic ko kit


----------



## deverson (Feb 15, 2012)

I see some people use folding rulers. I buy Rigid fiberglass folding rulers. Not nearly the metal as the wood ones have them Fastenal stocks them and I think most Rigid plumbing supply houses will have them also. Easy to spot when some SOB uses it.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

We have a guy thats always giving me crap about having too many tools. However its the same guy two or three times a week asking "can I borrow your ****** real quick". I carry a CLC 24". I just like a wide openiing to toss my stuff back into at the end of the day. I get a kick out of the guys that have the place for everything type bags or even worse is the plastic kits that require you to have every little thing facing the right direction or it refuses to close. But hey, to each their own. I would bring a ton of tools to jobs, if I didn't have to carry them all.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

Electrical Student said:


> We have a guy thats always giving me crap about having too many tools. However its the same guy two or three times a week asking "can I borrow your ****** real quick". I carry a CLC 24". I just like a wide openiing to toss my stuff back into at the end of the day. I get a kick out of the guys that have the place for everything type bags or even worse is the plastic kits that require you to have every little thing facing the right direction or it refuses to close. But hey, to each their own. I would bring a ton of tools to jobs, if I didn't have to carry them all.


I have one of those Klein ultimate bags, and I do have a place for everything. Allows me to do a quick inventory and know if/what is missing (habit from the marine corps). 

My big tools stay in my truck unless I know I will need them. I don't carry unless needed.


----------



## bml215 (Jul 2, 2012)

halfamp said:


> -The cost to your wallet
> -Does employer replace/repair your power tools when needed?
> -Not making friends with any of your co workers by providing your own hydraulic ko kit


Those are all good points that I have taken into consideration. At the end of the day if my base pay is higher because of the tools I feel the pro's and con's weigh out in my favor.


----------

